# Marimo mossball as carpet?



## Xraay (Oct 29, 2014)

Never tried it but I don't think it would attach itself. You'll probably have to keep it tied down forever. Marimo balls are slow growing as well, if they do latch it'll probably take months if not years. However, it you do want to keep them tied down I wouldn't see why it wouldnt work


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

Well its worth trying so I'll slice them and tie them in flat rocks. Thanks for replying.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Xraay said:


> You'll probably have to keep it tied down forever.


Yep, they do not attach to objects.


----------



## cg49me (Oct 25, 2014)

If your moss balls are losing their shape, you can pick them up and roll them (gently) in your hands.

I second the opinion that they just don't grow fast enough to form a carpet.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Marimo is not a moss but a specialized form or slow growing hair algae, it will never grow roots or attach itself to anything. If you want to make a carpet you can split the ball and lay it flat on a mesh then tie it down with clear low poundage fishing line (won't break down like thread). If you use stainless steel it will stay down on its own, other mesh materials will likely have to be weighed down somehow. Its a very slow growing algae and will not spread outwards, once you make it flat it will just grow upwards. Remember marimo prefers low light over medium/high and cooler temperatures over warm. Never use any form of algae-cide (including Excel) in a tank with marimo.


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

That'd be interesting if you could get it to carpet.


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

Well I sliced it already and tied them to rocks. It's like an instant flat lawn and the shrimps loved it. Will post pics soon. The tank is just 2 gal and my moss ball was large, the size of a baseball. It was already enough to cover and create a lawn in front of the tank.


----------

